# IPA’s



## TimCox (Dec 3, 2018)

Any beer drinkers around here want to weigh in on your opinion of IPA’s rise in popularity over the last 5ish years?

Personally, I’m over it. I have a couple that I like but I generally prefer something dark, bold and flavorful you know (if I’m not drinking whiskey of course)? So what’s your opinion? Do you love them, hate them, etc?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Dec 3, 2018)

I like them but Spitfire IPAs are way overrated ... nothing but marketing hype IMO


----------



## chillbot (Dec 3, 2018)

I only drink IPAs.

Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA #1
A bunch of other changing blah blah blah #2 - #10.

Look if you don't like IPAs I can't change your mind. I drink wine more than beer so when I drink beer I really want something + 6-7% alcohol I think it tastes better.

Completely opposite land, when I golf I love Coors Light. It's the only light beer I can get behind and I can drink a bunch without it affecting my swing...


----------



## DavidY (Dec 4, 2018)

Must admit I saw the thread title and thought it showed my ignorance of VI-related acronyms, as I only knew IPA as being about pale ales...


----------



## TimCox (Dec 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I only drink IPAs.
> 
> Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA #1
> A bunch of other changing blah blah blah #2 - #10.


I'll give them a try.


chillbot said:


> Look if you don't like IPAs I can't change your mind. I drink wine more than beer so when I drink beer I really want something + 6-7% alcohol I think it tastes better.


I agree with high ABV, most of the beers I enjoy are in the 7-9% anything under 5 starts tasting like dirty water 


chillbot said:


> I only drink IPAs


What is it you like about them specifically?


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 4, 2018)

IPAs are pretty much the only game in town up here in WA (at the grocery store anyway), other than big corporate lagers and Rainier, aka Vitamin R. I suppose everyone needs a gateway IPA. Wasn't a fan for a long time, then I tried _Stone IPA _years ago. That, is delicious. Speaking of which...


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm with Chillbot on this one.

I will occasionally drink other types of beer but I greatly prefer IPAs.
Love the Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but I live in Copenhagen, Denmark where there's an abundance of great micro breweries and craft beer bars, so I'm spoilt for choice.

For me it's 100% about the hops. The powerful hit of bitter with a lingering afterglow of fresh, citrus-y notes is beer heaven for me.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 4, 2018)

Some of my favorites:

Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA
Great Divide Hercules Double IPA
Sierra Nevada Hop Bullet
Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA
Finch Hardcore Chimera
Founders Centennial IPA
Stone Ruination 2.0

That said, stouts were my first love, and I still drink many stouts and porters. It's the stuff in between stouts and IPAs that I tend to pass over at the store. Weird, I know.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not one for the dark flavours e.g. Guinness, stouts.

I usually like Pale Ales & IPAs, Farmhouse ales, Saisons, etc.

Flavour is all a personal preference


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 4, 2018)

I prefer Pale Ale over IPA.
Hard to give a name since it’s often local craft beer.
I used to love Stout & Porter too, but I’m ageing.
I also enjoy pils when in Germany, Switzerland, Austria,...


----------



## TimCox (Dec 4, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> IPAs are pretty much the only game in town up here in WA (at the grocery store anyway), other than big corporate lagers and Rainier, aka Vitamin R. I suppose everyone needs a gateway IPA. Wasn't a fan for a long time, then I tried _Stone IPA _years ago. That, is delicious. Speaking of which...


Where at in Washington (unless you mean Western Australia)? I'm in Bremerton so I'm within spitting distance of a great tap room!


----------



## Hywel (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm going to wade in with a vote for Greene King IPA from Suffolk, UK. Not too strong, 3.something percent I think and a very crisp, refreshing drink, warm of course and a little "garden" or "agricultural" in taste - perhaps I mean "organic".


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 4, 2018)

Ooo, a fellow Washingtonian. Cheers Tim! I'm a short ferry ride from you, I live right smack in Seattle. Pretty much everything Fremont Brewing makes is my favorite. If you get the chance to try their _Lush IPA_ on tap, that is IPA at its finest imho . But their Universale (pale ale) might be more your speed and it's also delicious.


----------



## TimCox (Dec 4, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> Ooo, a fellow Washingtonian. Cheers Tim! I'm a short ferry ride from you, I live right smack in Seattle. Pretty much everything Fremont Brewing makes is my favorite. If you get the chance to try their _Lush IPA_ on tap, that is IPA at its finest imho . But their Universale (pale ale) might be more your speed and it's also delicious.


I'll look into it! It's not that I hate IPAs or anything but I rarely am in the right mood for one. How about Pike Brewery? I love their Kilt lifter Scotch Ale!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 4, 2018)

I’ve had that once after drinking several beers prior, don’t remember the taste exactly but I had a lovely evening. I’ll make sure to try it earlier in the night next time .


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 4, 2018)

Not a big fan of IPA's. They are usually a little too bitter for me. Give me a porter or a stout any day. Though I'm more a fan of mixed drinks than beer.


----------



## bill5 (Dec 4, 2018)

TimCox said:


> Any beer drinkers around here want to weigh in on your opinion of IPA’s rise in popularity over the last 5ish years?


Trend whores. (and it's been a good bit more than 5 yrs, I'd say 10+)

I like IPAs but did long before it became trendy. I also think it's possible for an IPA to be too hoppy, and like most other kinds of beer; depends on what grabs me at the moment. I tend to be "seasonal" - lighter beers in the summer, darker ones in the winter. 

As for particular IPAs, Dogfishhead is probably my fav. Stone is a pretty close second. Sierra Nevada Torpedo is what I get if I want to spend a little less. Henry Weinhard's is good also.


----------



## ptram (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm no longer going around to taste beers or wines (too dangerous from a health and law point of view), but my preferred bar next to my home now offers a nice IPA from Great Britain (Wadworth). I don't find the bottled version too interesting, but the tap version is a good balance of sweet and bitter, not too strong but not bland either. I like it very much.

I could discover IPAs at an artisanal brewery in Halifax, Nova Scotia, called Sully's, a traditional pub specialized in roasted meat and their own beers. I've spent a lot of time at the bar. That amber, dense, tobacco's tasting deli was really something out of ordinary.

Paolo


----------



## AllanH (Dec 5, 2018)

... and I was looking forward to a discussion about the Intergovernmental Purchasing Alliance


----------



## TimCox (Dec 5, 2018)

AllanH said:


> ... and I was looking forward to a discussion about the Intergovernmental Purchasing Alliance


Well, get the conversation started and we'll weigh in as necessary...?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 5, 2018)

AllanH said:


> ... and I was looking forward to a discussion about the Intergovernmental Purchasing Alliance


Conversations that include government usually require IPA. Or Stout or Porter. Or maybe just some good whisky.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 5, 2018)

AllanH said:


> ... and I was looking forward to a discussion about the Intergovernmental Purchasing Alliance



I used to be an IPA member.

Oops, sorry.... wrong thread. I thought we were talking about the International Polka Association.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Dec 5, 2018)

I am back in Canada which is good news beer wise. But the bad news is I quit drinking eight years ago.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Dec 5, 2018)

Lagunita’s IPA is the standard by which I judge all over IPAs.


----------



## Seiklos (Dec 6, 2018)

Being an employee of a brewery, I pretty much just came to this thread to see if mine was mentioned. I have to say that I generally prefer the taste of a good lager over an IPA, however I would always take whiskey over either


----------



## ghobii (Dec 6, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> Lagunita’s IPA is the standard by which I judge all over IPAs.


You have very good taste. I prefer double IPAs, cause more is better right? Victory Brewing and Six Point are also some favorites.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm a hipster heathen and as such am quite fond of BrewDog's Punk IPA.


----------

